# Puppy Bath



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Amelia is in need of a bath badly. I am worried about getting shampoo in her eyes or ears. Is there a way to prevent it from irritating these sensitive areas? I've heard that it can be really bad to get soap and water in the ears. Any tips would be helpful! This forum has been a lifesaver.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

They sell no tears shampoo for dogs which you might want to try. I wash Eli's face with a wash cloth and have not had a problem, even when I get close the corner of his eyes where tear stains can form. 

The ears are a different matter. If water gets in they can develop a terrible ear infection. I had this happen with Eli after the second time we washed him. Terrible smell, terrible inconvenience and terrible expense! It's very important to keep water out of their ears. I use my hands to keep this ears flat to his head when washing and then wiping the inside with cotton balls to remove any water that might have potentially gotten in. You may want to use a small wash cloth from nose to neck (including ears) until you're more comfortable handling her during a bath. Good luck!

Oh, and they also sell some kind of powder (boric acid maybe?) at the pet store to place in their ears after a bath. That might also work in absorbing moisture. I haven't used it myself but may pick it up next time as I'm petrified water will get in his ears after we give him a bath.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I also hold the ears flat to their heads when I bathe them. I've never (poo poo poo) had a problem with it. I do used Johnson's baby shampoo on their faces so I don't have to worry about soap in their eyes.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Paul Mitchell (John Paul brand name) has a gentle puppy shampoo that's also tearless. I use that on Daisy and Beau's faces. I also hold their ears tightly against their heads and use the sink sprayer to rinse their heads. They get used to it and don't jerk their heads around as they get older...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oooooo sink sprayer!?? do tell, where did you get that!!?
All I can find are ones that hook to the bath tub...


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I was worried about getting water in Maddies ears and only used a wash cloth for the first few months. Then asked my vet and she recommended cotton in the ears 1/2 ball in each ear. I try ed that and the cotton fell out:bathbaby: Glad to hear you just hold the ears down


----------

